

Possible UFO caught on video (cnn.com video) - ujjwalg
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/06/16/dnt.va.ufo.sighting.wavy

======
Adlai
I don't doubt the video itself (the footage, not the CNN commentary). However,
it's quite a hazy circle (wider at one end, almost nonexistent at the other),
and it seems to me as though Denna Smith was re-imagining it as something more
"perfect" than it actually was.

I saw somebody blow a smoke ring for the first time today, and at first sight
it was quite magical. The chances of some smoke from a ride forming a vague
ring are much higher than the chances of UFOs (or even super-hi-tech military
antigravity planes, one common explanation for these phenomena -- but I think
that's unlikely in this case).

------
ujjwalg
Does anyone believes in this?

